# Come recuperare le password salvate su Chrome, Firefox e Internet Explorer



## Harvey (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Come recuperare le password salvate su Chrome, Firefox e Internet Explorer*

Molto spesso capita per questione di comodità di salvare sul *browser* che utilizziamo di consueto le informazioni di accesso a determinati siti, onde evitare di dover digitare i dati di login ad ogni sessione. Questa procedura oltre ad essere sconsigliata per questioni di sicurezza causa molto spesso il problema di non ricordare determinate *password* al momento di dover loggarsi su un PC diverso da quello abituale. Vediamo quindi come recuperare le varie password salvate su diversi browser.

1) Procedura per *Google Chrome*:

Dal menu in alto a destra scegliamo "Impostazioni" e quindi "Mostra impostazioni avanzate". Nella scheda "Password e Moduli" clicchiamo su "Gestisci password salvate" dopodiché selezionando ogni singolo sito sarà possibile visualizzare i dati di accesso premendo il pulsante "Mostra".

2) Procedura per *Mozilla Firefox*:

Ancora più veloce e immediato il metodo per accedere ai dati salvati da Firefox. Cliccando sul Menu in alto a sinistra rechiamoci nella sezione "Opzioni" e successivamente nel tab "Sicurezza". Nella scheda "Password" scegliamo "Password salvate" e in seguito "Mostra password", confermiamo la nostra scelta e visualizzeremo l'elenco di tutte le user-id e le password senza dover procedere un url alla volta.

3) Procedura per *Internet Explorer*:

Purtroppo per quanto riguarda il browser di casa Microsoft non è concepita la possibilità di recuperare le password utilizzando il software stesso, tuttavia si può facilmente eludere questo inconveniente scaricando l'utility gratuita "*IE PassView*" che non necessita di installazione e semplicemente eseguendola mostrerà tutti i dati di login memorizzati su Internet Explorer.


----------

